# Lansoprazole



## cab65 (Jul 1, 2011)

Good afternoon does anyone know if I can get this without prescription in Portugal.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I take something similar Omeprazol and it is only available on prescription here


----------



## cab65 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Thanks*



siobhanwf said:


> I take something similar Omeprazol and it is only available on prescription here


'It will be alright in the end, If it's not alright it's not the end'


----------

